# Soooo, first ever fursona - what do you think? :D



## Dskywere (Jul 16, 2019)

as the title says, first ever fursona, coloured badly because colour wise I’m still deciding, but I think this might work - what do you think? ^_^


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jul 16, 2019)

Dskywere said:


> as the title says, first ever fursona, coloured badly because colour wise I’m still deciding, but I think this might work - what do you think? ^_^



Aw, I think he looks awesome, fren! He certainly suits you~


----------



## Tyno (Jul 16, 2019)

Reminds me of cotton candy


----------



## Arrow the moon walker (Jul 17, 2019)

tis a lot better than mine!


----------



## Korouxus (Jul 17, 2019)

it looks great!! asl long as you like it! you can always develope it anytime tho


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice! Super cute...idk if you were going for that or not, but still...


----------



## Dskywere (Jul 17, 2019)

Korouxus said:


> it looks great!! asl long as you like it! you can always develope it anytime tho



Yeh, I still want to commission someone to do a proper ref sheet, but atleast this gives the artist some guidance rather than just a text description - but it probably won’t stay looking exactly this


----------



## Dskywere (Jul 17, 2019)

MacroNikita said:


> Nice! Super cute...idk if you were going for that or not, but still...



Yeh cuteness was the goal, had to channel my inner cuteness to get those colours right hehe (it’s basically everything I’m not in real life lolz)


----------



## Dskywere (Jul 17, 2019)

Arrow the moon walker said:


> tis a lot better than mine!



D’aww don’t sell yourself short, going by your profile picture it looks awesome to me


----------



## Korouxus (Jul 17, 2019)

Dskywere said:


> Yeh, I still want to commission someone to do a proper ref sheet, but atleast this gives the artist some guidance rather than just a text description - but it probably won’t stay looking exactly this


Good Luck to find "someone"


----------



## niceu! (Jul 17, 2019)

Pretty neat character with a simple, classic design scheme. Though, the colors have potential to work better with some tweaking. The green tongue is an odd choice that sticks out a bit.

Other than that, it's great!


----------



## Kay Wolf (Jul 17, 2019)

Pretty cute!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 17, 2019)

Basic but cute, I like it ^^


----------



## Dskywere (Jul 17, 2019)

niceu! said:


> Pretty neat character with a simple, classic design scheme. Though, the colors have potential to work better with some tweaking. The green tongue is an odd choice that sticks out a bit.
> 
> Other than that, it's great!



Thanks  - see I am going to get a ref sheet commissioned, but obviously the artist needs something to go on, soo I used this base to experiment with colours and I do like that blue and pink alot, the lime tongue I’m not 100% on, but I do want something that really stands out but needs to also be something that could translate well into a fursuit, because I may want to go down that route in the future - basically something that makes the character stand out, because I’m sure a pastel coloured wolf has been done before by now  

Plus, I’m not an artist (if you can’t tell haha) - but I do think it has the potential to be cool and rather cute, with some artistic flair and some interesting markings


----------



## niceu! (Jul 17, 2019)

Dskywere said:


> Thanks  - see I am going to get a ref sheet commissioned, but obviously the artist needs something to go on, soo I used this base to experiment with colours and I do like that blue and pink alot, the lime tongue I’m not 100% on, but I do want something that really stands out but needs to also be something that could translate well into a fursuit, because I may want to go down that route in the future - basically something that makes the character stand out, because I’m sure a pastel coloured wolf has been done before by now
> 
> Plus, I’m not an artist (if you can’t tell haha) - but I do think it has the potential to be cool and rather cute, with some artistic flair and some interesting markings



No problem! 

Do remember that a fursuit is not always the character's design per se. The expression on the head's face, attire worn with the suit, and the personality you take on while in character are equally important distinguishing features, so don't overlook those in the design process!

As an artist and one who has some experience designing/redesigning characters, having a name and a set personality type or even some simple likes/dislikes of a character can really help turn the design of a character in the right direction. Is your character preppy or happy? Consider adding lighter colors and more contrasted markings. Is you character aggressive? Sharper markings especially around the face and eyes can help. Etc, etc.

Good character design is when you can tell what a character is about with one look. Use that to truly make your fursona stand out!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 17, 2019)

Its a nice design!

But the tongue is a bit bright! Maybe a bright red or deep purple would match the color scheme better? Or maybe a forest green? 

When I was designing my character, I really was planning on being a red squirrel! But after coloring my sketch, I didn't care for the result, so I tried blue instead, and loved the result! Also, I now stand out more from the other squirrels!

And be creative with your design, but keep in mind that for fursuits, the more colors their are means more fur to buy, and the more complex the design, the more sewing to be done, which will increase the price if you commission a maker, or add more time, effort and work if you make it yourself!

Which is an essential tip if you're on a budget!

If you can afford a complex design, or have the skills and time to devote to making it, then their's no limits! But not everyone does!

Like, I kept my fursona design to a minimum of colors and complexity, not only to save money on artwork and such, but also because I wanted a fairly simple design, and managed to create one I was happy with!

But, either way, having a design you're happy with is the end goal!


----------



## Dskywere (Jul 17, 2019)

niceu! said:


> No problem!
> 
> Do remember that a fursuit is not always the character's design per se. The expression on the head's face, attire worn with the suit, and the personality you take on while in character are equally important distinguishing features, so don't overlook those in the design process!
> 
> ...



Defo good advice  - personally for me If I did get a fursuit made of my character I’d want the suit to look like the character as much as possible, but I’m just not personally into artwork looking one way with the real life suit looking like something else, I’d like them to be abit more consistent in looks etc, it’s probably just a me thing haha 

Name/personality I’ve got that all decided - the character won’t be staying with digi legs, I just used that base because it was the closest thing to what’s in my head for the character, which is based off of my ancient second life avatar, just with a different Color scheme because my old avatar was just black n white, thanks to the no copy/no mod permissions on kinzart kreetures older work - I’ll need to see if I’ve still got screenshots of that character actually


----------



## Dskywere (Jul 17, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Its a nice design!
> 
> But the tongue is a bit bright! Maybe a bright red or deep purple would match the color scheme better? Or maybe a forest green?
> 
> ...



Truer words has never been spoken  - I’m certainly by no means made of money, which was the deciding factor against rainbow wolf hehe


----------



## niceu! (Jul 17, 2019)

Dskywere said:


> Defo good advice  - personally for me If I did get a fursuit made of my character I’d want the suit to look like the character as much as possible, but I’m just not personally into artwork looking one way with the real life suit looking like something else, I’d like them to be abit more consistent in looks etc, it’s probably just a me thing haha
> 
> Name/personality I’ve got that all decided - the character won’t be staying with digi legs, I just used that base because it was the closest thing to what’s in my head for the character, which is based off of my ancient second life avatar, just with a different Color scheme because my old avatar was just black n white, thanks to the no copy/no mod permissions on kinzart kreetures older work - I’ll need to see if I’ve still got screenshots of that character actually



Good luck on further iterations of your character, friend! It was very wise of you to get some input on your design, you can never have too much polish on a character before committing with getting art and a suit of it, haha. And, btw, here's a plantigrade suit template in a similar style i found, should you need it for your suit! www.weasyl.com: Wolf/ Canine Free to use Template 3 by ThatsFurredUp


----------



## Dskywere (Jul 17, 2019)

niceu! said:


> Good luck on further iterations of your character, friend! It was very wise of you to get some input on your design, you can never have too much polish on a character before committing with getting art and a suit of it, haha. And, btw, here's a plantigrade suit template in a similar style i found, should you need it for your suit! www.weasyl.com: Wolf/ Canine Free to use Template 3 by ThatsFurredUp



Thanks  - I had a nosey at your art btw, looks really nice - so you may end up with me as a paying customer  - plus digital art is my thing/preference


----------



## niceu! (Jul 17, 2019)

Dskywere said:


> Thanks  - I had a nosey at your art btw, looks really nice - so you may end up with me as a paying customer  - plus digital art is my thing/preference


Thanks! I'll be looking forward to your business


----------



## PalebreathTheFurry/BonBon (Jul 18, 2019)

I like em'. They're real cute ^^.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jul 18, 2019)

Pink and blue go well together, I like your fursona! If anything, I would suggest saturating the colors just a tiny bit more, but maybe I'm just biased because I like pastels.


----------



## Tonkat (Jul 18, 2019)

Aww! What a cutie! <3


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Jul 18, 2019)

He's cute. Deserves an original character sheet, I'd say. It's a great pick for fur colours, they match together really well, and are on the unusual side, yet, don't eat out your eyes.


----------

